# I hate case shopping



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

My k3 has been nakid since christmas.  I can not, for the life of me, decide on a case.  I like many of them, but don't LOVE any with in my price range.  (Would love a norvea, but just can't swing the price tag right now).  So, every few days I go looking to see if I've missed anything.  Today, I decided that I was just gonna buy something.  Get it over with.  But guess what... I've got several up on my screen and just can't freaken decide!  I hate this!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

It's almost as bad as choosing a wedding dress! Well, maybe not, but I know what you mean. I have a couple of covers I like but each has their own thing I don't like about them. Oberon is my answer but I _*cannot*_ make up my little mind. Woman's prerogative or not, it's frustrating!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Very frustrating.

I'm also limited to weight and ease of holding.. so it knocks a few out. I'd love an oberon too, but wouldn't be able to hold it. I drool over those! The Norevea is perfect, but at $65+, I just can't do it. Maybe later this year. I'm trying to stay at around $20, since I know I'll want to get something else later. But, man.. I just don't like most of them. I REALLY REALLY REALLY loved my Javo-edge snake skin case for my K2. Like seriously loved it. I passed it and my K2 to my 14 year old son, with strict "you better take care of that case!" warnings. I wish Javo-edge would just make that case for the K3 and make it easy for me! HAHA.

So, right now.. I am between another Javo-edge and a Roocase. About $10-15 difference w/shipping. I need to make up my mind.

The Javo-edge


The Roo


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I LOVE the Javo-Edge!  I currently have the lighted hot-pink cover.  That was an easy choice; I knew I wanted the built-in light.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

I like case shopping entirely too much. 0_0 

Let me rephrase that. I like looking for things to hold my Kindle, not necessarily official cases. Like I found a sale at the Hallmark store near my work today & got a Vera Bradley cosmetic case with a handle, that fits my K3 perfectly! <3


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I finally did it.  I broke down and ordered the Javo-edge.  Figured the extra money was worth it if I like it as much as the other one I have for the k2.  Wish it had been a prime shipping item, but ah well.  Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## ParkersMom (Mar 12, 2011)

Try having the K2 with NO choices!  I got my Kindle a couple weeks before the new Kindle came out. If I cant find a case I am going to have to sell my K2 and buy the K3    (tear*)


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

ParkersMom said:


> Try having the K2 with NO choices! I got my Kindle a couple weeks before the new Kindle came out. If I cant find a case I am going to have to sell my K2 and buy the K3  (tear*)


I have seen a lot of cases in the Buy/Sell section. I thought Amazon still sold quite a few for the K2 and Oberon does too. Although having to buy a K3 wouldn't be the worst thing - I love mine although never had the K2.

Here's a link to the Oberon site for K2s.

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=67


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love that Javoedge.  I have a Javoedge case and a sleeve for my K2 and love them both.  The quality is awesome.  
Good choice.
deb


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Ive got the opposite problem, i love case shopping


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Try the manufacturers' sites for the K2 cases. I saw them when I was looking for a cover and it seemed like most of them had them reduced pretty drastically vs the price for the K3 cases.


----------



## moluvsdisneymagic (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm right there with ya.

EVERY time i think I've decided on a case I spot a new thread and see something new(like this thread) 

I've already been a bad girl and had the kindle drop twice(no damage thank heaven) So i NEED something soon.  How am I supposed to choose?


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe it will help you decide if you look at it as merely the first selection for your collection of Kindle cases rather than your one and only lifetime Kindle case. Judging by some of the posts here, Kindle case collecting is the hot new hobby.  

Just imagine, years from now, your grandchildren able to quit their jobs after selling Grandma's quaint Kindle case collection to antique dealers.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL  That would be something!  But, I'm a one case sort of gal.  When I got my snake skin javo edge, I fell madly in love and never thought of getting a different one.  I don't know yet if I'll feel the same way about the javo edge I ordered for the k3, but am hopeful.  If not, I'll probably just keep using it until a have to buy a new case for a new kindle! LOL  Thats just how I am.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, me too. I'm the same way with purses. My sister must have a different purse for every day of the year and is always looking for new ones. I use the same purse until it falls apart or I need one with a different configuration of pockets, etc.

Have you looked at the croc embossed Javoedge cases? I got the purple one, flip style, after much agonizing and I love it. Not wild about purple but it is a pretty shade of purple and the croc embossing is very pretty. It sure is a nicely made case, too. And it is real leather, which you know is going to wear better than plastic or fabric.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, I considered one of the croc cases.. but I just don't care for the colors or the shine to them. If they had come out with a red one for the K3, that might have tempted me a bit. I do prefer leather, but its not a deal breaker for me. So far, I've had two javoedge cases and this one will be my third. My first one was a plasticky vinyl type material and I didn't like that much though the construction of the case was nice. the second was the snake skin and I've always screamed how much I LOVE that case. It is leather and wonderful. This one will be my first fabric case from them, though there are leather pieces on it. So we will see how it turns out!

For all of you looking for a k2 case... They are still selling the snake skin case. Just saw it on Amazon. It is simply gorgeous. Seriously. 


my pics of my case... dont know why the first too are so much smaller, but I give up trying to fix it! HAHA


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Red would be great in the croc. At least the purple was a better option than pale pink or black. That snakeskin is cool. The croc ones are a bit shiny but not like patent leather shiny. About the same as your snakeskin. The plain leather inside is terrific. I wish they'd make a case with that leather on the outside.

Have you gotten your new case yet? I was really tickled with the lightning speed of shipping from Javoedge. Mine shipped out the next day and was all the way from the West Coast to here in Virginia in a couple of days.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Nope not yet, but it could be waiting for me at the post office.  We moved here last month and had a months worth of crazy to figure out how to get the mail delivery set up.  It was simply beyond stupid.  So, right now all my mail is being held at the post office... which is better than them sending it all back, stupid USPS!  This house has been here since 1970, you'd think someone before me wanted to get some mail! 

I'm hoping to get there tomorrow and check.  But I'm also stranded with out a vehicle during the day since Hubby decided to blow up his by letting the coolant run out.  So he has mine while his is sitting at the mechanics.  I'm going on week 3 and getting a bit bitter.. not to mention cabin fever.  And this is spring break too.. so the kids are stuck with me as well!  Thankfully, the lake is right outside my back door and I can distract them with fishing!


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Gosh, can they give you a loaner car or maybe you could rent one for a bit? The fishing sounds wonderful, though.

Don't even get me started on USPS. I've actually gotten to the point where I either ask for UPS shipping or if that isn't available, have stuff delivered to SO's Mom's house in town rather than wait for the post office to drag it's rear end getting it out here.


----------

